# $89 PW2 or not?



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Staples has the PW2 for $89 in stores this week.  I'm a hardcore Fire user, but have occasionally thought about getting an E-ink reader for glare situations, and when I want to avoid the distractions of "clicking over" to email, web, etc.

I was disappointed to miss out on the $19 PW Special Offer last year, but I like the $30 savings available here (pretty much makes the PW over the K7 an easy choice, no?).  Or should I take advantage of deferred payments and go all out on the Voyage?

Thanks for any insights and advice!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That device originally was priced at $119. The current version is the same but with more storage memory.  It's a good price and the PaperWhite is a great eInk reader. You're basically just paying an extra $10 for the light over the price of the current Basic model.

I also expect the Voyage to be an excellent device, though definitely higher priced.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up on this deal.  I called my closest Staples and this was the first that the tech-area manager had heard about the sale, but he checked and said, yes, the store had just received about a dozen or so of the PWs.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

If the serial number is B017 or 9017 they will have the 4gb memory as are well worth the $99


----------



## azjerry (Oct 7, 2014)

Now I need to figure how to get Best Buy to price match this on the two we bought a week and a half ago. We did get the 9017 serial number versions.


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I found out about the offer from Slickdeals.  All of the forum posters seem to be getting the 4gb version (as well as W/O Special Offers, which makes no difference to me) from their local store.  However, most have had trouble getting any price matches.


----------



## azjerry (Oct 7, 2014)

azjerry said:


> Now I need to figure how to get Best Buy to price match this on the two we bought a week and a half ago. We did get the 9017 serial number versions.


Success! I went to my local Staples to pick the weekly from the stand at the front door. Unfortunately, it didn't have the PW. I did verify the price on the shelf was $89.

So I checked at weeklyad.staples.com and found it listed there, but with no details other than a price and Staples item #. Apparently there are more than one print ads each week. I printed off that page along with the normal Staples page for that item #. Took them both to Best Buy along with the receipt and they matched the price. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Bought one from Staples today.  Did not get the $24 2-year warranty (Square trade), but I have several days to consider this.


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, I got one!  I couldn't pass up the savings.  I decided I didn't need to pay over $100 more for the Voyage as a new E ink user--not yet anyway  
Now, just need to decide about a case!


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Bummer my husband called our local store. The rep said they didn't have it instock and he tried calling other stores in the area and they were all out of stock. Was going to get the Voyage but as soon as I saw this paying over $100 more isn't worth it. And from what I can see the PW2 is just as good. Can't pass up a good deal like this. But I don't know how I can get it since it seems to be selling out from this sale going on


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Even if you don't get one this sale, I'd be willing to bet that within a short time it will be on sale elsewhere for the same price or lower -- even on the Amazon site.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

That might be true but right now the battery on my K3 lasts 2 days and a half. So waiting for a new Kindle is torture now lol


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

I would go for it - I love my PW. I even like it better than a paperback - lights my SO can sleep with, no page turn noise, easy on the eyes, easy to stick in a purse. Yes I'm a word addict and read all night and all day .


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Well it seems the rep lied to my husband because I looked online through the store locator and they have it in stock. They had 3 units. Now they have two left. Same with others in the area. So I'm going to print out the ad for it and bring it to Best Buy do a price match and buy it from them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a number of refurbished units, various generations and configurations, available through Amazon's "Warehouse Deals".

Warehouse Deals - Kindles


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

> If the serial number is B017 or 9017 they will have the 4gb memory as are well worth the $99


Where is this at? On the back of the Kindle? The Box? or is it in the settings? I was able to pick it up at Staples.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Where is this at? On the back of the Kindle? The Box? or is it in the settings? I was able to pick it up at Staples.


First 4 of the serial number on label on outside end of box.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Raptwithal said:


> Bought one from Staples today. Did not get the $24 2-year warranty (Square trade), but I have several days to consider this.


 Just wanted to warn you that you don't have time to consider it. The rep at Staples told me that we have till today to get the extra warrantee at the discounted price. Tomorrow it will go up to $45.00 for it


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Just wanted to warn you that you don't have time to consider it. The rep at Staples told me that we have till today to get the extra warrantee at the discounted price. Tomorrow it will go up to $45.00 for it


Check directly with Square trade -- you might get a better price than purchasing through Staples.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up on the $89 PW2!
After thinking about it I'm going to pass, even though I'm not getting the Voyage. 
It would make a nice back-up for my PW1 though.
Hmmm, maybe my mind isn't totally made up yet. Any idea when the $89 sale ends?


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

It ended yesterday. It was a week sale. Keep an eye out as they may have another sale since the holidays are coming up soon.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> If the serial number is B017 or 9017 they will have the 4gb memory as are well worth the $99


Thank you for this info, Tabatha!
I guess if the serial number doesn't start with either of the above, the PW2 will have 2GB of memory.


----------

